# DeLorme Earthmate PN-60 GPS



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

DeLorme Earthmate PN-60 GPS the reviews are pretty good.
Guess the reviews was to good for me.I now have it on order.
I will need to get the bike mount for it as well.And a few other
things.And then I can start to finish pulling the rest of my hair
out while learning this new toy.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

The GPS is now here.Now comes the fun part learning the GPS how to.:thumbsup:
Yes it came in early weeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Well this little DeLorme Earthmate PN-60 GPS is way better than I thought.And it's not all that hard to setup.So far no hair pulling out lol.Now that I said that let the hair pulling start...I hope not tho.I did have to go get a new computer for it my little Aspireone just would not get it done.But I have a much better computer for my GPS unit.As far as my Aspireone it's going to be running Ubuntu Linux on it.I am on it now.My new computer is only use for my GPS loading.I have been running linux for over 10 years.I don't like windows but will use it only when I have to lol...


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> Well this little DeLorme Earthmate PN-60 GPS is way better than I thought.And it's not all that hard to setup.So far no hair pulling out lol.Now that I said that let the hair pulling start...I hope not tho.I did have to go get a new computer for it my little Aspireone just would not get it done.But I have a much better computer for my GPS unit.As far as my Aspireone it's going to be running Ubuntu Linux on it.I am on it now.My new computer is only use for my GPS loading.I have been running linux for over 10 years.I don't like windows but will use it only when I have to lol...


Sounds like you're having some fun with it!!!!!

As for me....well....I'll just stick to the old Rand McNally......


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Update on DeLorme Earthmate PN-60 GPS this has turn out to be pretty easy to setup and use.I only had to pull one hand full of hair off my head lol (NOT) If anyone wants or need a hand held GPS I say get this one or the PN-60W very easy to load and use but I will say read and re read the hand book a few times it will save you a lot of trouble in the long run.And the Topo 9 load it to your computer and play around with it without saving any maps you make a few times you can learn it faster this way and be up and running in no time at all.I love my new GPS never knew how much fun this toy can be to use...


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

glad you like it!!!!! As for me I will still be using this thing made by Rand McNally called a Road Atlas. Just can't afford a GPS unit yet. I am a big enough geek without it!!!!! LOL


----------



## scaredrides (Jan 28, 2012)

need one of these for a while if those reviews are accurate I might just pick one up. I will post my review!


----------



## Crudcake (Apr 25, 2010)

Scare,
You won't be disappointed. Just remember, the software works in a "layers" format. Also, the delorme format for route/track files is not a standard .gpx and must be imported into or exported by other software such as Easy GPS in order to be shared with other, non-delorme users.
CC


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I got the mount for my Earthmate PN-60 on order it should be here on the 9th weeeeeeeeeeeeee...
Then it will be picture time lol...And yes I have already use my PN-60 it works great will soon be time to hit the road with it another weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... lol


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> I got the mount for my Earthmate PN-60 on order it should be here on the 9th weeeeeeeeeeeeee...
> Then it will be picture time lol...And yes I have already use my PN-60 it works great will soon be time to hit the road with it another weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... lol


Looking forward to seeing some photos. Especially when this thing happens to get you lost.....LOL


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Lost me never LOL...


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

When I am out riding I never get "lost". I might go a "little out of the way", but I am never lost.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Getting lost is half the fun of riding lol you see something that you never had seen


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Forgot to say when I use my PN-60 to plan a trip I get to see the route that I will go on it's pretty cool.It does give you an idea of what the trip will look like to test it out I pick a route that I know well and it was right on the money.And you can also get to find stores and stops you may want with it pretty cool thing to use.


----------



## Kev-Bot (Jun 7, 2010)

http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2007)

Crudcake said:


> ...Also, the delorme format for route/track files is not a standard .gpx and must be imported into or exported by other software such as Easy GPS in order to be shared with other, non-delorme users.


true, the native delorme TOPO format is not gpx, but you can select your track or waypoint layer in TOPO and export as gpx, or directly import files as gpx without a 3rd party translation.
Also the pn-60 stores tracks and waypoints on the SD card or internal memory directly as gpx, so you can connect the PN to your pc, mount the SD card (or memory) as a drive and pull files on/off the PN directly as gpx. bada-bing!


----------



## mickmutante (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi there...
Does the software works with MacOS?
Thanks.


----------

